# Legal/Vital language and the Covenants Question



## Unoriginalname (Dec 21, 2011)

From glossing over just some things on covenant theology, I have found that some people prefer to use the terms of legal/vital as opposed to the more traditional inner/outer language when it comes to covenant membership. I was wondering if someone more astute and learned could explain to me if there is a significant difference between these concepts and what possible implications there are for this shift in language.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't think there's anything special about one set of terms or another. The concept has to be conveyed, and that there are more than one helpful pairs is a good thing.


----------

